# dons  [doncs] de claca



## tongro

Hola.

Algú sap què vol dir "dons de claca"?

Gràcies!


----------



## ernest_

Hola. La _claca_ és un fals públic a qui els organitzadors paguen per assistir a un acte i aplaudir a la persona que actua; i l'expressió _fer de claca _significa anar a un lloc per aplaudir, ja sigui per obligació o per algun altre motiu. La frase _Don*c*s, de claca_ es refereix a això, a fer de claca, però sense context és difícil donar més detalls.


----------



## tongro

Gràcies.

El context és que a Facebook organitzen un esdeveniment. El diàleg va així:
- [vàries commentaris]
- Jo, m'he fotut un peu, però dits creuats ...
- Dons de claca!!!

Una idea: potser volia dir "Sons de claca"  - "soroll d'aplaudiments" (D i S són veïns al teclat) ??


----------



## ernest_

La primera persona insinua que no podrà anar a l'esdeveniment perquè s'ha fet mal al peu (m'he fotut un peu (col·loquial) = m'he fet mal en un peu), i la segona persona li suggereix que vagi a l'esdeveniment però de públic. Doncs, de claca = doncs ves-hi de claca = doncs ves-hi de públic.


----------



## tongro

Ah, tot s'aclareix! Gràcies. (La primera persona soc jo)


----------



## RIU

Doncs millora.


----------



## palomamapola

Molt interessant. 
He trobat un article de premsa espanyola al qual s'emprava el terme _claca _parafrasejat (sense fer referència al català): es tractaria, doncs, d'una expressió poc comuna per als castellanoparlants, oi? La traducció al castellà és _claque_: té les mateixes accepcions, però personalment mai l'he vista utilitzada en aquesta llengua. I buscant _ir/hacer de claque _no ha aparegut cap resultat.
Això em fa pensar en una expressió pròpia del català. És així? ("...com m'agrada a mi, i no sabria dir res més..." )


----------



## RIU

En castellà diuen _ir a hacer bulto_ o _ir de comparsa_. 
_
Ir de claca/claqué_ no ho he sentit mai.


----------



## palomamapola

Gràcies, @RIU!


----------

